# ERROR: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine code=0 session context was:(profile=C__Users_birgit_eclipse_java-2020-124_eclipse, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.inte



## PaulDo (6. Jan 2021)

Beim Herunterladen von Eclipse erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
ERROR: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine code=0 session context wasprofile=C__Users_birgit_eclipse_java-2020-124_eclipse, phase=org.eclipse.equinox.internal.p2.engine.phases.CheckTrust, operand=, action=).
  ERROR: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine code=0 Error reading signed content.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## LimDul (6. Jan 2021)

Beim herunterladen? Was lädst du wo wie runter? Das dein Browser eine equinox Fehlermeldung wirft, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## PaulDo (6. Jan 2021)

Was bedeutet equinox? Beim Herunterladen tritt noch keine Fehlermeldung auf, erst beim installieren.


----------



## LimDul (6. Jan 2021)

Was hast du genau runterladen? Bitte versuche dich mal *exakt* auszudrücken, was genau du tust.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jan 2021)

Das dürft ein Fehler sein, der beim Installer von Eclipse auftritt. Sprich: Er hat den Installer herunter geladen und gestartet. Dieser lädt nun wiederum weitere Dinge herunter und dann schlägt irgend etwas fehl. Vermutlich bekommt man sogar noch einen Stacktrace zu sehen oder so ...

Wenn man etwas in Google sucht, dann findet man Hinweise bezüglich:
- kein oder anderen Mirror verwenden.
- OOMPH ist ein Tool / Bestandteil, das die lokalen Artifakte prüfen / reparieren kann - darauf habe ich auch Hinweise gefunden, aber ich habe da zur Anwendung nichts gefunden ...

Ich selbst nutze kein Eclipse und bin da kein Spezialist. Und den dezenten Hinweis, Eclipse einfach zu löschen und eine vernünftige IDE zu installieren dürfte nicht zielführend sein ...


----------



## PaulDo (6. Jan 2021)

@ kneitzel, ich nutze auch lieber Intellij, aber leider sind viele Java-Lehrbücher auf eclipse aufgabaut.


----------



## PaulDo (6. Jan 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Was hast du genau runterladen? Bitte versuche dich mal *exakt* auszudrücken, was genau du tust.


Eclipse IDE for Java Developers (2020-12) 



    at java.base/java.util.zip.ZipFile.<init>(Unknown Source)      // hat diese Meldung eine besondere Bedeutung?


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jan 2021)

PaulDo hat gesagt.:


> @ kneitzel, ich nutze auch lieber Intellij, aber leider sind viele Java-Lehrbücher auf eclipse aufgabaut.


Java Lehrbücher sollten sich Java widmen und nicht der IDE. Wobei es bei Eclipse durchaus angebracht ist, dass man da ganze Bücher zu schreibt. Ohne ein Nachschlagewerk wird man da keine Funktion finden ... Aber das sind dann Eclipse Lehrbücher und keine Java Lehrbücher ... Und dann umfasst das Buch auch Kapitel wie "Steuerung der Kaffemaschine", "Automatisches Fahren", "Flugzeugsteuerung"," Mondlandung", und vieles andere ... Denn Eclipse ist die Eierlegendewollmilchsau und egal was Du willst: Du kannst es dafür verwenden. Also wenn Du für einen Auto-Hersteller autonomes Fahren implementieren sollst: Nimm Eclipse, bau noch ein oder zwei AddOns und schon steuert Eclipse auch das Auto. Der Autofahrer bekommt dann einfach Eclipse angezeigt mit spezieller Perspektive ... Im Stau kann dann der Autofahrer die Perspektive wechseln und Java, C++, oder sonst was für Programme schreiben oder die SmartHome-Perspektive nutzen, um zuhause der Kaffeemaschine zu sagen, dass sie den Kaffee 30 minuten später kochen soll ....

Also Java Lehrbücher sollten sich Java widmen und nicht einer Entwicklungsumgebung. Mich würde es sehr wundern, wenn Du da auf Eclipse angewiesen wärst. Was für Lehrbücher hast Du denn überhaupt? Java von Kopf bis Fuß ist ein Buch, das recht gut ist und das auch ohne Eclipse nutzbar ist... Nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen ...


----------



## LimDul (6. Jan 2021)

Ansonsten bei Eclipse einfach das fertige Package runterladen: https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/d...-12/R/eclipse-java-2020-12-R-win32-x86_64.zip

Die muss man nur entpacken und fertig. Das ist tatsächlich eines der Dinge die ich an Eclipse sehr schätze - es braucht keine Installation, Kopieren reicht (Vorausgesetzt ein passendes JDK ist installiert)


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jan 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten bei Eclipse einfach das fertige Package runterladen: https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/d...-12/R/eclipse-java-2020-12-R-win32-x86_64.zip
> 
> Die muss man nur entpacken und fertig. Das ist tatsächlich eines der Dinge die ich an Eclipse sehr schätze - es braucht keine Installation, Kopieren reicht (Vorausgesetzt ein passendes JDK ist installiert)


Das ist etwas, das geht. Aber gerade für Anfänger ist das dann immer noch: Sie müssen etwas finden und installieren ...

Das ist dann außerhalb von Eclipse, aber da schlägt dann Oracle zu - Denn man braucht ja Java, also geht man auf die "Homepage", lädt es runter und installiert es ... -> 8er JRE von Oracle ... Ich liebe es ...

Das soll ja der Installer auch alles minimieren. Die Idee dort ist ja, dass das JDK dann über ein AddOn/Plugin mitkommt. Klappt auch 1a - fand ich gut.
Als dann das Update anstand (von OpenJDK 14 auf 15 und eclipse gab es auch in einer neuen Version und so ...), hat es natürlich nicht geklappt:
- Neues Addon/Plugin wurde installiert, d.h. ich habe OpenJDK 15 bekommen. Das alte blieb zum Glück da.
- In der Konfiguration war nur das alte JDK eingetragen.
Das ist natürlich unschön, da ja auch das Eintragen nicht wirklich intuitiv ist.
(Home-Verzeichnis/.p2/pool/plugins/org.eclipse.justj.openjdk.hotspot.jre.full........ als Installationsort - ist halt ein Plugin und daher liegt es dort ....)

Das gefällt mir bei IntelliJ sehr gut. Habe ich auch nur durch Zufall gesehen und dann auch prompt ein YT Video zu gemacht. Blanko Rechner, IntelliJ installieren ... und dann wird alles andere automatisch verwaltet. Neue JRE Installieren? Dann wähl mal aus, was du möchtest...
Irgendwas installieren, Kommandozeile testen ... zwischen Versionen umschalten ... all sowas braucht man nicht! (Und Eclipse kommt da auch nach. Die Probleme, die ich noch mitbekommen habe, sind nun evtl. schon behoben oder so ... Und vielleicht kann man dann demnächst auch relativ einfach mehrere Java Versionen parallel installieren über Plugins ...

*Aber zurück zu dem Problem vom TE*:
Evtl. einfach mal bereinigen (.eclipse Ordner im Home Verzeichnis) und dann neu die Installation starten. Dabei ggf. ein anderen / keinen Mirror auswählen (falls das geht - ich kann mich an die Installation von Eclipse nicht wirklich erinnern).
In .eclipse sind die diversen Dinge von der Installation ... 
Das wären evtl. die Schritte, die ich probieren würde ...


----------



## PaulDo (6. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das ist etwas, das geht. Aber gerade für Anfänger ist das dann immer noch: Sie müssen etwas finden und installieren ...
> 
> Das ist dann außerhalb von Eclipse, aber da schlägt dann Oracle zu - Denn man braucht ja Java, also geht man auf die "Homepage", lädt es runter und installiert es ... -> 8er JRE von Oracle ... Ich liebe es ...
> 
> ...


Es hat funktioniert, schon ewig daran rumprobiert, vielen Dank.


----------



## PaulDo (6. Jan 2021)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten bei Eclipse einfach das fertige Package runterladen: https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/d...-12/R/eclipse-java-2020-12-R-win32-x86_64.zip
> 
> Die muss man nur entpacken und fertig. Das ist tatsächlich eines der Dinge die ich an Eclipse sehr schätze - es braucht keine Installation, Kopieren reicht (Vorausgesetzt ein passendes JDK ist installiert)


Ja, das ist der richtige Weg, Danke auch Dir.


----------



## PaulDo (6. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Java Lehrbücher sollten sich Java widmen und nicht der IDE. Wobei es bei Eclipse durchaus angebracht ist, dass man da ganze Bücher zu schreibt. Ohne ein Nachschlagewerk wird man da keine Funktion finden ... Aber das sind dann Eclipse Lehrbücher und keine Java Lehrbücher ... Und dann umfasst das Buch auch Kapitel wie "Steuerung der Kaffemaschine", "Automatisches Fahren", "Flugzeugsteuerung"," Mondlandung", und vieles andere ... Denn Eclipse ist die Eierlegendewollmilchsau und egal was Du willst: Du kannst es dafür verwenden. Also wenn Du für einen Auto-Hersteller autonomes Fahren implementieren sollst: Nimm Eclipse, bau noch ein oder zwei AddOns und schon steuert Eclipse auch das Auto. Der Autofahrer bekommt dann einfach Eclipse angezeigt mit spezieller Perspektive ... Im Stau kann dann der Autofahrer die Perspektive wechseln und Java, C++, oder sonst was für Programme schreiben oder die SmartHome-Perspektive nutzen, um zuhause der Kaffeemaschine zu sagen, dass sie den Kaffee 30 minuten später kochen soll ....
> 
> Also Java Lehrbücher sollten sich Java widmen und nicht einer Entwicklungsumgebung. Mich würde es sehr wundern, wenn Du da auf Eclipse angewiesen wärst. Was für Lehrbücher hast Du denn überhaupt? Java von Kopf bis Fuß ist ein Buch, das recht gut ist und das auch ohne Eclipse nutzbar ist... Nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen ...


Ja, das ist oft sehr unübersichtlich. Ich mache bei der Uni einen Kurs zu Java und Datenbanken. Da müssen zsätzliche Dinge/ Plugins herunter geladen werden- beschrieben für E. Ich bin auch immer froh, wenn ich mir das für Intellij übersetzen kann, aber mit Ecl. ist es erst mal einfacher.


----------



## LimDul (6. Jan 2021)

Ich bin ja auch Eclipse Nutzer (und das quasi fast seit der ersten Stunde) 

Aber das Ziel sollte eigentlich sein, Anwendungen zu bauen, die IDE unabhängig sind. Dafür gibt es ja entsprechende Build-Tools wie Maven und Gradle (+Continues Integration wie Jenkins & Co um sicherzustellen, dass die Anwendungen auch "funktionieren"). Eine IDE sollte immer Unterstützung sein (Code-Completion, Oberfläche, Tools etc.) aber nicht der Dreh- und Angelpunkt sein.


----------

